# Best mountain in North America



## JohnBron65 (Jan 19, 2009)

*Best mountain in North America?*

For my 16th birthday my parents said I can go somewhere so I want to go snowboarding. But I dont know where. I dont really know very many mountains other than some in BC. I live on vancouver island and I mostly go to Mt washington and Whistler a couple times. I like to ride park but I also like powder. I will be going sometime in February.
Thanks alot


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

Wait. Are you asking us what is the best mountain?


----------



## JohnBron65 (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah. for like terrain park and for some powder too.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

I haven't been to tons of places, but my two favorite are Steamboat Springs, CO and Vail, CO. Vail is a lot more ritzy but has insane backcountry and Steamboat is just a really cool place, I don't even know why, I just had a blast there.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

JohnBron65 said:


> Yeah. for like terrain park and for some powder too.


In that case, hit Keystone for park and Vail for powder.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

Rocketbass88 said:


> In that case, hit Keystone for park and Vail for powder.


You just say that because you're from Colorado. :cheeky4:

If you want more variety in a small radius...then go to Tahoe. But then, I AM biased, so I don't know that my opinion amounts to much... I've heard great things about Mt. Hood. So you might want to hit up Washington.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I can't say what's the "best" mountain.... But I can say the top spots that I want to hit. Whistler and Jackson Hole Wyoming


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Jackson Hole, hands down for the US. Whistler would be the Canadian choice but since you already live near there, give Kicking Horse, or Revelstoke a try.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I might be wrong but I do not think Revelstoke has a park just really sick terrain.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Goto Campgaw in Jersey..best mountain by far!:thumbsup:


----------



## azrider (Apr 10, 2009)

jackson hole
snowbird
mammoth
telluride




not in any order


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

laz167 said:


> Goto Campgaw in Jersey..best mountain by far!:thumbsup:


hahahha... oh were you serious?


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Method said:


> hahahha... oh were you serious?


 Just Joking..


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

laz167 said:


> Goto Campgaw in Jersey..best mountain by far!:thumbsup:


YA! or try trollhaugen in wisconsin! lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

Well in CO Im a fan of Keystone and Vail. Im going to hit up Jacksons Hole this year for sure, and hopefully Tahoe. So by the end of the season I will let you know lol.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

mxchamp004 said:


> YA! or try trollhaugen in wisconsin! lol


 Thats actually not as bad as Campgaw.. Campgaw is like 300 ft.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

laz167 said:


> Thats actually not as bad as Campgaw.. Campgaw is like 300 ft.


troll is only 260 haha, but ya, theyre both pretty bad


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

If you guys wanna dog a mountain head on down to Mentone, Alabama 2 runs 1 tbar as a lift.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Get your folks to take you to Revelstoke or Kicking Horse. They don't have parks but the in bounds terrain is better than anything you will find in a park! The pow is great, super light unlike what you will find on the coastal mountains. 
Both are not great for beginners though. 

Can't wait to hit them both in Jan.


----------



## JohnBron65 (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions. I looked at pretty much all of them. I have narrowed it down to 3 that I think look good. 
Jackson Hole
Mammoth
Keystone
So let me know out of thoose three or any other suggestions.
Thanks


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

best mtn?....the one with the most pow....period and yesterday it was baker.


----------



## Prizzle78 (10 mo ago)

I feel like basing out of SLC you have a huge variety of terrain within a 40 min drive. Big Cottonwood canyon and little Cottonwood canyon both hold the goods.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

You're a little late to the discussion


----------



## Prizzle78 (10 mo ago)

Manicmouse said:


> You're a little late to the discussion


I actually did a search because I wanted to know what others opinion’s were on the subject. Apparently I didn’t notice the date 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## weather_nerd (7 mo ago)

OP, what mountain did you end up going to 13 years ago?

And for the record, Maple Ski Ridge in New York is the best, hands down. Twenty five acres of pure insanity.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

weather_nerd said:


> OP, what mountain did you end up going to 13 years ago?
> 
> And for the record, Maple Ski Ridge in New York is the best, hands down. Twenty five acres of pure insanity.


Good luck contacting the OP:


----------



## XLShredz (9 mo ago)

might as well go to the USA with that opportunity Whistler and the rest of the goods in BC will always be there for ya. I think Jackson Hole, Vail, and Telluride are first to come to mind.


----------

